# Photoshop Burn & Dodge Tool for Beginners: 7 Video Tutorials



## RushNP774 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only been dabbling in Photoshop for a month or so, and after hearing a lot of photographers talk about burning and dodging, I wanted to see what they were talking about.  I spent some time on YouTube watching tutorials demonstrating the use of Photoshop's burn & dodge tools (and some even had information about the sponge tool as well).  I gathered the seven I liked the best, and put them in a blog post on my blog: Metavo Photo.  

7 Photoshop Dodge & Burn Tool Video Tutorials

It may help someone out there, and instead of embedding them all in the forum, I just sent a link to my site.


----------

